# Internet extrem langsam (Telekom)!



## SiQ (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi @ All
Also endlich kann ich hier mal mein Problem posten: seid 3 Tagen ist mein Internet extrem langsam. Taskmanager sagt dass die Netzwerkauslastung bei maximal 1% (!) liegt. Das Internet ist so langsam, dass ich oft Zeitüberschreitungen habe, das kommt auch bei einfachen Seiten wie google.de! Außerdem schwankt die Verbindung sehr stark. Ich habe 1-2sek 0,5 - 1,0% Auslastung, dann 10sek gar keine Auslastung, dann wieder 1% für 1sek, dann wieder 5sek nichts usw.! Ich habe zB geschlagene 17 Minuten gebraucht um hier Posten zu können, obwohl ich das Forum als Favorit gespeichert habe.
Könnte es vllt daran liegen, dass die Telekom Wartungen durchführt oder dort was blockiert ist oder so? Habe schon AntiVir rüberlaufen lassen und WLAN installiert (vorher Kabel): Hat nix gebracht. Hoffe hier auf Rat. Danke.

TwoSnake

PS: habe ne 6000er Leitung und wohne in der Stadt. Ging auch alles wunderbar bis vor 3 Tagen.


----------



## riedochs (11. Oktober 2010)

Schonmal die Telekom angerufen?


----------



## Rocksteak (11. Oktober 2010)

Zwar ist der Support der Telekom einfach schlecht, aber was anderes bleibt dir wohl nicht übrig (außer abwarten).


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2010)

Ist die Firmware des Routers aktuell?


----------



## Z3NDO (11. Oktober 2010)

Hast du Nachbar etc. schon mal gefragt ob es bei denen auch so langsam ist?


----------



## mrwuff (11. Oktober 2010)

In 9 von 10 Fällen, hilft es wunder den Router mal für 5 Min vom Stromnetz zu ziehen! Danach Syncronisiert er sich neu. Evt. hilft es Dir ja auch! Einfach mal probieren


----------



## K3n$! (11. Oktober 2010)

Rocksteak schrieb:


> Zwar ist der Support der Telekom einfach schlecht, aber was anderes bleibt dir wohl nicht übrig (außer abwarten).



Bist du selbst Telekomkunde oder woher weißt du das ?

Ich muss sagen, dass ich den Support eigentlich immer gut fand, der ist zumindest besser als bei anderen Providern, vor allem wenn es um Störungen geht.


----------



## SiQ (11. Oktober 2010)

Danke! Das mit dem ausschalten/einschalten ging! Warum auch immer
THX


----------

